# rescued abused dog



## jules427 (Aug 7, 2011)

My husband and I rescued a year and half old Boston Terrier, Bugsy, about 6 weeks ago. When we went to pick the little guy up, the lady disclosed that he seemed to be afraid of males and may have been abused. 

After taking him home to my 1 year old Boston, he adjusted very quickly to myself and the other dog. My husband is another story. No matter what tone of voice he speaks in or how gentle he is with Bugsy, he involuntary urinates, defecates and shakes whenever he tries to let him outside or provide basic care. We have not made any progress. It is becoming increasingly difficult since some days I am at work and I am unable to provide all of Bugsy's care. 

We really love the little guy but don't know what else to do. I hate seeing him so afraid and having a dog that is terrified of my husband is something I have never dealt with before.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

It will take some time and management. You should see if you can have your husband try to provide more care even when you are home. Have him give plenty of treats to the dog.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Have your husband just drop treats to him when he walks past him. Tell your husband not to try to call/talk to him yet, and try to avoid walking directly at him. He wants to be seen as nonthreatening. It took my stray about 2 months to stop barking at my husband.


----------



## Matthew_11 (Aug 5, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Have your husband just drop treats to him when he walks past him. Tell your husband not to try to call/talk to him yet, and try to avoid walking directly at him. He wants to be seen as nonthreatening. It took my stray about 2 months to stop barking at my husband.


I read related post somewhere, they say that get close to doggie by side not directly from front. It may be less irritated. Reducing all factors that make Bugsy upset when your husband presents, and, as Bones talked, give him treats.


----------



## owl2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

My dog took 2 months to get used to my dad. She still gets upset every time he comes in the house, but it is MUCH better than it was before. I know that Dixie started getting better with my dad when he and I started taking her on walks together. Also, he started to feed her as well. I figured if he did that she would see him as a caregiver and not a threat.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I rescued a 9 month old Lab/Rott from a shelter and she literally HATED men and children. She bonded to me immediately after I gave her food. My Dad could not get near her or all my very small Neices and Nephews. I had my Dad and my little ones come around all the time. I had my Dad sit near but not so near as to get bitten. I had him feed her at feeding time. Give her treats. Give her water. I then put her on her leash and as much as she was afraid......I had him take her for ALL the potty breaks. I did not need more bonding time with her. I already had her trust. I did this until after a few months she began to warm up as she allowed him to pet her....FINALLY! She had gained some trust in him. I must say it took about 6 months for her transformation with my Dad and a little longer....like a year with the kids,.......but she was horribly physically abused and almost starved to death when I rescued her. She was a severe case of abuse and found along side of a neglected dead horse to boot!

She is now 8 1/2 years old and lives with those same Nieces and Nephews and my Sister. She would not let anyone hurt any of them. She gained full trust in all of them. She cannot wait for me to visit.......or wait for my Dad to give her a good old fashioned belly-rub! Lol!

I believe that trust can be acquired with just about every dog if it is genuinely worked on. I know there are exceptions.....but then there are exceptions for everything!

Good luck!


----------



## LisiMarie (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so glad to come across this post. We have a 3 yr old shih tzu that we adopted from a rescue shelter 4 months ago. Although there has been some progress with Max liking my hubby, it is still far from a good place. My hubby feeds him when his schedule allows and we walk together when possible. I guess seeing it took 6 months gives me hope that one day Max will actually be happy when my hubby comes home from work, let alone not shake when placed in his lap !


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

LisiMarie said:


> ..., let alone not shake *when placed* in his lap !


Actually I wouldn't place the dog in your husbands lap, I would let the dog make the decision when he is ready to go closer.


----------

